# Blood parrot X Jack Dempsey fry



## StevieC87 (Jun 17, 2011)

Hi new to the forum, I have a 80 gallon cichlid tank been setup for a year now. I have 2 terrors, a dempsey, a blood parrat and a salvini now. Have hundres of fry from the dempsey and parrot and curious to know what they will look like, any pics or links?

thanks


----------



## twohuskies (Mar 1, 2008)

OMG - two of my most favorite fish!!!!!!!! If you were in the states, I'd say hold a few for me... :lol:


----------



## czar_wilson (May 26, 2011)

I didnt think that was even remotely close to being able to happen.

just curious as they get older will you post if they have any major or even minor deformaties
really interested in what would come of that


----------



## TheFishGuy (Apr 21, 2005)

Watching. If a bashing post arrives it will be deleted.


----------



## Riceburner (Sep 3, 2008)

Save a few if you want to see or let them alone....most will probably get eaten anyways.


----------



## czar_wilson (May 26, 2011)

Hey after you grow them, can I get a pic of them? I'm rly curious JD's are some of the most visually stunning cichlids IMO and blood parrot have interesting personalities. Is it that they are south american that they can cross breed?? Or can any cichlids do that??
I had assumed that since blood parrots are what they are, they couldn't hybridize... guess I was wrong. :-? lol


----------



## Supragsx (Jun 12, 2011)

I wish u where in the states I would get some from u. I have a breeding pair of Jack's and a parrot fish but would love to see what they look like mixed.


----------



## StevieC87 (Jun 17, 2011)

The fry are nerly a week now so a majority should survive, this is their fourth time breeding but my terror has always eaten them but so far so good. Yer will send pics when they get colour and some size. My male parrot was paired with my parrot but my dempsey killed him to breed with her. Since then shes bred every 2 weeks.


----------



## twohuskies (Mar 1, 2008)

Wow...this would be very interesting if they had the color of the JD, the shape and personality of the Parrot. Definitely want some pics when they grow!


----------



## StevieC87 (Jun 17, 2011)

Yer well should have sum survive but want a breeding tank for the next batch. There in my amazon sword atm with the dempsey on terror patrol and parrot keeping fry in one area. Im hoping they will be parrot shaped and dempsey colour but will know in a couple of weeks.


----------



## Andrew157 (May 25, 2011)

Any updates on the fry?


----------



## StevieC87 (Jun 17, 2011)

There is about 12 left will upload a pic when they get colour. About half an inch and cant tell what they will look like yet.


----------



## twohuskies (Mar 1, 2008)

opcorn: opcorn: opcorn:


----------



## Auballagh (Jan 29, 2003)

Whew.......  
*WARNING*: Potentially unstable topic.
------------------------------------------------------
I'll say this up front, "I don't like Hybrids'.
------------------------------------------------------
Okay, now that I've got that out of the way. :?

Lets see what we can do to further along this little 'science project'. Okay?
- Have you separated the fry from the community tank? If you don't their probability of survival, as you have already pointed out, is quite low.
- A ten, hopefully twenty gallon tank will do nicely as a fry grow-out tank with established filtration, please.
- Carefully raise the fry out. Cyclopeeze, Hikari 'First Bites', or newly hatched brine shrimp are all excellent candidates for first fry food. If you can, try a combination of all three - including high-grade, pulverized flake food.
- Your group of 12 remaining fry in this tank, will prove to be excellent candidates for the NEXT STAGE of this science project. They are the strongest, most viable candidates left from the original fry colony. The fittest to survive.
- Wait for pairing to begin.
- Carefully raise out all of the fry. If you're really into this project, you will set up one or possibly two more tanks with Established Filtration. Remove the other fish, once an established pair has been initially formed in the starter tank.
- Remove the remaining fry from the second tank when a spawning pair inevitably forms. Continue to do this until you run out of tanks.
-
Congrats. If you succeed in producing viable spawns from all of these cichlid pairs? You may have just created the hottest new cichlid hybrid (money maker!)- to release onto the aquarium hobby scene. 
Enjoy. People CAN'T WAIT to buy these things.


----------



## allierw (Apr 20, 2006)

I've seen parrot x green terror fry that looked pretty cool. I don't like hybrids either, but if you maintain them responsibly, as the OP seems to be, it can have some interesting results. Looking forward to seeing the pics!


----------



## lil_gold_ram (Mar 1, 2011)

Pics! Pics! Pics! opcorn: opcorn: :fish: =D>


----------



## twohuskies (Mar 1, 2008)

Any update on the fry? Any pics??? Inquiring fishkeepers want to know! :lol:


----------



## twohuskies (Mar 1, 2008)

Any update on these fry? I'm dying to see them! :wink: opcorn:


----------



## Supragsx (Jun 12, 2011)

I would like to see some pics of the fry. Not sure how old the original post is since they all say "posted 12/6/11" for every post.

This may not be the place but is there any way to fix this so in the future we can see how old the post are? I am posting this on 7/24/11


----------



## jchild40 (Mar 20, 2010)

Supragsx said:


> I would like to see some pics of the fry. Not sure how old the original post is since they all say "posted 12/6/11" for every post.
> 
> This may not be the place but is there any way to fix this so in the future we can see how old the post are? I am posting this on 7/24/11


No issue here, I see the correct times. The original post was from Jun 17, 2011


----------



## Supragsx (Jun 12, 2011)

That's funny I watched the post sent me a emil so I looked at it all dates where fine as soon as I log in they all change to 12/6/11.


----------

